# Sickness during ivf



## Leftleg (Oct 30, 2011)

Hi,

I just wondered how most people feel during ivf? I had a few aches and pains during my first cycle but carried on as normal and I was determined to do the same this time. I started to feel unwell this week but continued going to work until this morning I when started vomiting. It was as though my body had decided I was going to rest - like it or not! Does vomiting affect the cycle at all? I have a chest infection so I am seeing the doctor tomorrow as I think I may need antibiotics but I don't know if I can take them at the moment. My egg collection is due Monday so I want to be well enough for it to go ahead. I don't know if the sickness has anything to do with the ivf drugs or if its more likely I'm run down due to the chest infection. I just don't want anything to go wrong at this stage!

Diana


----------



## spooq (Sep 18, 2006)

Hiya Diana,

Sorry to hear that you're unwell - you've got enough on your plate with treatment and the last thing you need is something like a chest infection!  You're right about the vomiting.  It could be related to the IVF drugs so make sure you speak to your clinic.  Probably nothing to worry about but it can be a sign of OHSS.  I had sickness during ICSI#2 and it was just the drugs.  My clinic gave me some anti-sickness stuff in a drip when I went in for EC which did help.  Also double-check with your clinic about taking antibiotics but I'm sure that'll be fine.  They will likely advise that you say to your GP that you will need to be prescribed pregnancy-friendly stuff to help clear your chest infection.  I had a chest infection in early preg and it really freaked me out especially as I needed two loads of antibs to clear it but it is safe.  Other than that, make sure you're getting plenty of rest and fluids.  To help with the coughing I slept sitting up, drank hot water with slices of lemon and some honey as you can't take lemsips, cough meds etc.

Hope you're feeling much better soon.  Best of luck with EC     

Suzi
x


----------



## Leftleg (Oct 30, 2011)

Hi Suzi, 

Thanks for your reply. I phoned the clinic and they said the sickness is almost certainly not due to the drugs. I hope this is true but last time I had lots of blood tests to make sure I wasn't over responding but this time I haven't had any. So I feel like they don't really know, but I've got another scan tomorrow so I guess they'll be able to tell me then. 

I'm seeing the doctor tomorrow as I've got a pretty bad cough but I'll make sure to tell them that it must be pregnancy friendly. Meanwhile I'm still in bed, making the most of my one day off!
Thanks for your advice, Diana x


----------

